# working holiday, temporary plumbing work available?



## jnrcol (Feb 10, 2011)

i am a qualified plumber who is looking to do a working holiday, is there temporary plumbing work available? any information would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

First of all, you need to be licensed in Australia to do plumbing work. Do you have Australian licenses?


----------



## jnrcol (Feb 10, 2011)

no i am trying to prepare early so these are the things i need to know, wot do i do to get australian licenses? thanks


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Check this link

Plumber (General) - 334111

It has link to organizations that look after licensing in particular states. Go to whichever state you are after and you will be able to find more info there.


----------

